# Dreamgirls Challenge



## lexi584 (Feb 8, 2007)

As soon as I watched this movie I fell in love with the makeup, so I thought it would be fun to look at some Dreamgirls-inspired looks. Hopefully some of you have watched the movie, if not, here are some (crappy quality) pics. Basically, it's mega show style makeup, everything overdone and glam. You can look at this link for some additional info: http://www.showbuzz.cbsnews.com/stor...n2299180.shtml






















Have fun! Put that glitter, hairspray and falsies to use!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 8, 2007)

ooh great challenge idea Lexi! hopefully I'll be able to find time to do this one


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 9, 2007)

oh this one looks super fun i might do this one   good idea


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.makeup411.com/images/beau...ream_girls.jpg

here's another shot from makeup411. hope this is okay to post!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

All I know is that they've used TONS AND I MEAN TONS OF BLACKTRACK...F/L and by the way excellent idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 12, 2007)

Okay here I go!!! I had so much fun doing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I even went into my "emergency hair" stash and got my DIVA wig out, hehe.
Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























shameless plug of my new manicure, LOL!

I used:

Face-
SSF NW43
Select c/u NW40
Loose Pwdr NW43

Cheeks-
Ambering Rose

Eyes-
NYC liner Jet Black (as base)
Jane Clubbing e/s
Springtime Skipper (inner v)
Freshwater (lid)
Club (lid)
Endless Love & Origins Grape Crush (outer v)
Bamboo (under brows)
CG Golden Sunrise (inner v)
NYC liquid liner black (lashline/waterline)
Ardell Lashes
Maybelline Mascara

Lips-
Rimmel Kasbah
Rimmel Scream
Rimmel Bordeaux
Pinkarat Lustreglass

OH! And by the by, I am SO wearing clothes, OK!!??!! (tube top, lol!)

Laterz!


----------



## Simi (Mar 12, 2007)

Very Pretty.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 13, 2007)

You definitely have that "Diana Ross" thing going on. Looks great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Okay here I go!!! I had so much fun doing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I even went into my "emergency hair" stash and got my DIVA wig out, hehe.
Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
shameless plug of my new manicure, LOL!

I used:

Face-
SSF NW43
Select c/u NW40
Loose Pwdr NW43

Cheeks-
Ambering Rose

Eyes-
NYC liner Jet Black (as base)
Jane Clubbing e/s
Springtime Skipper (inner v)
Freshwater (lid)
Club (lid)
Endless Love & Origins Grape Crush (outer v)
Bamboo (under brows)
CG Golden Sunrise (inner v)
NYC liquid liner black (lashline/waterline)
Ardell Lashes
Maybelline Mascara

Lips-
Rimmel Kasbah
Rimmel Scream
Rimmel Bordeaux
Pinkarat Lustreglass

OH! And by the by, I am SO wearing clothes, OK!!??!! (tube top, lol!)

Laterz!_


----------



## amaloo (Apr 15, 2007)

Very pretty-Fun challenge!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 18, 2007)

as you can tell that picture looks extremely washed out.....


i used 

entremauve, 
accent red, 
black tied, 
man catcher, 
andrea lashes,
smolder e/l


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice! I like this a lot


----------



## little teaser (Apr 19, 2007)

great job ladies, you both look pretty!


----------



## ms_althani (May 20, 2007)

good job all !!!
you all look so pretty !!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wonderful Idea...I will have to try this. good job everyone.


----------

